# a poor idea



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Requiring law enforcement or the military to use smart technology on small arms has many pit falls. If your weapon jams, you can not use one laying around. Also a good way for those at government house to just turn off an individual citizens access to personal firearms with the flip of a switch. Obama Announces More Gun Control Plans


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Another epic fail in progress. It'll receive too much resistance to work IMO.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

How is it that the gun laws are made by people that know nothing about guns?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

How is it that the anti-gum people seem to think that criminals will suddenly start obeying the new laws.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

This is why I like non-electric guns.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

First there has been a smart technology fix for S&W K frame revolvers around for over 20 years. Called the Magna Trigger it installed a magnetic block that only a special ring could unlock. But hey that wouldn't waste billions of dollars would it


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Gun Safety Add-ons, Smart Guns, Magna-Trigger


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

personal ID controlled gun is the anti-gun crowd's best ever wet dream .... no more selling of used guns, no inheriting of guns, no borrowing or lending of guns - just a lump of metal ready for melting when the original gun buyer is gone for whatever reason .... all the BS, they tell you about re-indentifying the gun ID control for new gun owners, is just lies ...


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

There will be easy ways to defeat the smart technology.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

KUSA said:


> There will be easy ways to defeat the smart technology.


 Apple will build the software, no one can hack it , no one can defeat it 100% safe and secure... Oh wait that was just a myth. News flash They could have hacked that phone any time and they will do the same with your weapons. One master shut down code.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Smitty901 said:


> Apple will build the software, no one can hack it , no one can defeat it 100% safe and secure... Oh wait that was just a myth. News flash They could have hacked that phone any time and they will do the same with your weapons. One master shut down code.


The electronics control something mechanical. Replace the mechanical component with one that is not controlled and you have a regular gun.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> How is it that the gun laws are made by people that know nothing about guns?


Deniable plausibility...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Oh good, another "if it helps just one, it's worth it" argument. I can come up with 10 examples off the top of my head to support full citizen carry rights being restored. It would save far more than one, and we already have evidence to prove it. Sounds like we should go with the tried and proven method first instead of the unproven and expensive one.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Just think of all the jobs it would create. Manufacture, sales, training and maintenance. We all know how the libs work. 

Are the guns EMP proof??


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Just another way for the so called " Government " to make sure you are under there spell with " Gun Control " it will not fly with the people that have it in here right mind about gun control ,, the meaning of " Gun Control " is being able to it your target with total control ,, that's just my .05 .


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I'll just keep my dumb guns.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The nubian king wants all guns retrofitted with such a device, this is proof positive showing that he smoked way, way too much ganga while playing the flute.

I am wondering if his amoric charm will motivate ALL BLM and other "privileged" criminals to have theirs retrofitted, even one?

You can bet there will be a kill switch built in the processor.

I don't care what they try, I could bypass it with no problem and quickly.

Wait, next they will have ammo with the same kill switch installed.

How about an omnibus RF jammer to disable yours while some feds or perps (same thing) kick down your door, eliminating your ability to defend yourself?


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Let's let the Syrian Rebels and the Iraqi amry try them first, as they throw down their arms and run like cowards! Then isis can't re-use them!


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> The nubian king wants all guns retrofitted with such a device, this is proof positive showing that he smoked way, way too much ganga while playing the flute.
> 
> I am wondering if his amoric charm will motivate ALL BLM and other "privileged" criminals to have theirs retrofitted, even one?
> 
> ...


I will not retrofit this crap in any of my guns.


----------

